# Inpatient rehab coding



## bhwork

I am just taking over a rehab doctors billing so I am trying to make sure I am coding things correctly. I just learned that there is a seperate pos for inpatient rehab unit 61. But I am a little confused on how to bill for the E & M services. Our doctor does a consult on the patient while they are on the acute care unit (pos 21) since we no longer can bill for consult codes under Medicare I have been billing 99221-99223. But then he also is the the admitting physician to the rehab unit and dictates an H&P. 

*Scenario my doctor did a initial work up(consult) on 8/30/2010 (code 99222) the patient discharged from acute care on 8/31/2010 by another dr. and admitted to rehab unit by my physician on 8/31/2010 where is dictates an H&P. My question is can he bill another initial inpatient code (99221-99223)on 8/31/2010 under Medicare rules or would he have to bill a higher hosp f/u visit 99231-99233?*
If there is any one who can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## Regina Tinney

I recently had this issue come up myself, I researched it and spoke with a outside consultant, it was determined that since you have 2 different places of service (21, 61) this would be ok.....you will need to split the claims.....1 claim for the acute care part (pos 21) and 1 claim for the inpatient rehab part (pos 61)....you will need to use the inpatient cpt codes since both of these pos is considered inpatient.


----------

